# Udruga RODA > Samofinanciranje – Rodina rasprodaja >  R15-nova rasprodaja

## ivakika

dragi moji, nova rasprodaja odrzat ce se u subotu 15.03. od 9-13 sati u paviljonu 7a, na Zagrebačkom Velesajmu

opet racunam na vasu pomoc!  :Heart:

----------


## retha

Joj..to mi je prerano za dolaziti.
Zna li se mozda kad je onda sljedeca nakon te u trecem mj?

Sori kaj davim, moze i na pp. Zbilja bi volila doci kad je rasprodaja..

----------


## stella

Naravno,samo otvorite raspored da se upišemo!  :D

----------


## Jelka

> Naravno,samo otvorite raspored da se upišemo!  :D


Aj agri!

----------


## bubimira

Ja sumnjam da ću ovu dočekati 2u1   :Sad:

----------


## Jelka

> Ja sumnjam da ću ovu dočekati 2u1


I? Onda budete došli 2u2!   :Grin:

----------


## ninochka

> Ja sumnjam da ću ovu dočekati 2u1


ja ziher neću   :Grin:  al možda došećemo

----------


## stephanie

A joooj, ja opet ne mogu doći .....
Za svaku, ali baš svaku rasprodaju ja imam doma nešto neodgodivo i ne mogu doći do ZG.   :Sad:  
Sad moram pripremati za Emilijin drugi rođendan ...

----------


## bubimira

> bubimira prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ja sumnjam da ću ovu dočekati 2u1  
> 
> 
> I? Onda budete došli 2u2!


Pa neznam baš. Taman mi je to oko termina...
Tko zna kad ću ja

----------


## tweety

> Tko zna kad ću ja


S rasprodaje u bolnicu!
Nas dvadeset vas ispraća sa suzom u oku   :Grin:

----------


## Gost

Jel to rasprodaja dječje robice , jer ako je da kažem svojoj susjedi ??

Hvala !!

----------


## stella

> Jel to rasprodaja dječje robice , jer ako je da kažem svojoj susjedi ??
> 
> Hvala !!


Je, robice,opreme,igračaka...

----------


## Gost

Stella ljubim te ,   :Kiss:  hvala

----------


## bubimira

> bubimira prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Tko zna kad ću ja
> 
> 
> S rasprodaje u bolnicu!
> Nas dvadeset vas ispraća sa suzom u oku


  :Laughing:  
To bi bio dan za pamćenje

----------


## Tea

> tweety prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  bubimira prvotno napisa
> ...


ja ću ponjeti i bijeli rubac   :Grin:   :Wink:

----------


## @n@

Kada ćete dijeliti šifre? Meni treba pothitno jedna.  :D

----------


## apricot

desetak dana prije, znači, u prvim danima ožujka.

----------


## @n@

Super, hvala!

----------


## apricot

ali, ako se budeš prijavila za volontiranje (prošli put si bila, jel tako), onda i prije.
to će šefica ivakika obznaniti   :Smile:

----------


## @n@

Da, doći ću volontirati, narafski!

----------


## Nera

> bubimira prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  tweety prvotno napisa
> ...


Susjedo, je l' mrva još uživa u maminoj tibi?

----------


## mama_mia22

sorite kaj ja opet upadam ali imam jedno pitanjce:

hoće biti za kupiti onaj jastuk za dojenje, marame za nošenje, i autosjedalice za ful male bebe? i koliko će koštati? da znam ponjeti lovu.
i jesu li marame preporučljive za tak malu djecu???
hvala

----------


## Frida

mama_mia to ti nitko ne može potvrditi, mi unaprijed ne znamo što će ljudi donijeti na Rasprodaju :/ 

Što se marama tiče prošvrljaj malo po forumu, imaš PDF nošenje djece i hrpu informacija na njemu.

----------


## mama_mia22

oke. jedva čekam sutra!
 :Cekam:   :Bouncing:   :D

----------


## davorka

Jastuk za dojenje sigurno ima jedan jer sam ga ja zaprimila danas. Cijena mu je 100kn. I marame sam vidjela.

----------


## mama_mia22

kul! jer se može rezervirat??  :Laughing:

----------


## mama_mia22

baš se vratih sa rasprodaje. kupila sve što mi je trebalo. i još više toga što nije. zakon je bila rasprodaja!!

----------


## dinasta80

evo ja sam prvi puta posjetila rasprodaju,došla sam oko 10 sati i iskreno robica koja je tamo bila je koma!!! ja neznam kako je inače i da li se već rasprodalo što valja u prvih sat vremena!   :Sad:

----------


## apricot

žao mi je što ti je sve bilo "koma"...
mi smo na primopredaji odbili ono što ne bismo odijevali vlastitoj djeci.

čini se da su nam kriteriji različiti, ali bilo je prekrasnih stvari.
a ja sam "teška" po tom pitanju.

----------


## mama_mia22

ma bilo je preslatke robice!!!
ja dvije vreče natovarila.

stvar ukusa

----------


## davorka

Obično najbolja roba i ode prva. Ali, svi smo se složili (od cura koje smo bile na primopredaji) da je ovaj put zaista bilo jako lijepe, uščuvane robice i po povoljnim cijenama. Ukusi jesu različiti, nije sve za svakoga. I meni je žao da ti se ništa nije svidjelo.

----------


## momtobe

Ja sam valjda već 5 puta bila na rasprodaji i mogu reći da tamo oblačim dijete. Robice ima, samo treba tražiti. Gledati dva put, tri put, prevrnuti štand. Stvarno se može naći očuvane i povoljne robe. 

A ovaj puta je bila gužva kao nikada do sada! Bravo svima.

----------


## Muca

ja sam baš zadovoljna svime što sam ubola.
doduše, došla sam u pola 9, evo kako je to izgledalo pola sata prije otvaranja slikano mobačem pa čekala upad, ali...isplatilo se...
moj smotuljak u marami je prespavao cijeli šoping   :Grin:  

imam za reći samo jedno: živjela reciklaža! :D

----------


## Imga

> ja sam baš zadovoljna svime što sam ubola.
> doduše, došla sam u pola 9, evo kako je to izgledalo pola sata prije otvaranja slikano mobačem pa čekala upad, ali...isplatilo se...
> moj smotuljak u marami je prespavao cijeli šoping   
> 
> imam za reći samo jedno: živjela reciklaža! :D


 :shock:  red samo takav!
ti si barem ležerno došla u pola devet, ljudi dolaze stati u red i prije prvog volontera u 6:55!

----------


## dinasta80

ajme koji red nije ni čudo da je do 10 sve lijepo nestalo :Smile:  svaka čast upornim mama,neka su i razgrabile kad su toliko čekale!!! vama koje ste radile sve je bilo za 5 ostalo,super organizacija!!!  :Smile:

----------


## Nova

Po onome što sam danas vidjela, sve mi se čini da uskoro neće biti zatvorenog prostora u Zagrebu koji bi zadovoljio naše potrebe  :Laughing:  ! Stvarno svaka čast svima koje su dale sebe i svoje vrijeme danas!  :Love:

----------


## meda

ma ima super stvari, samo treba znati gledati i kopati. ja sam cak danas oko 11 nasla par stvarcica koje su dane na donaciju, znaci cijene 2-8 kuna! 

najradije bi sad poslikala sve sto sam kupila na rasprodaji  :Grin:

----------


## emily

najbolja roba sigurno ode prva
ali da se naci dobrih komada i kasnije
ja sam tek iza 12 stigla malo prosnjofati sto ima po stenderima, i nasla 2 zgodne suknje (crvena traper, i crvena stofasta sa kariranim dzepom) i traper haljinicu za moju curku, sve troje je zajedno kostalo 35 kuna :D

----------


## Tea

da vi znate koliko mi dobre robice vratimo prodavateljima. evo neka potrvde cure koje svaki puta ostaju (ili dolaze na kraj slagati) robu koja se vrača.  toliko dobroga, da kad slažemo robu u vrečice samo govorimo- a gle ovo, a gle ovo, ajme ovo je ostalo, ajme ovo se nije prodalooo..... 
jako jako dobre robice ostane ali problem je u ljudima što im se NE DA stajati za tim stolom i prevrtati svaku stvar, pregledati svaki štender vješalicu po vješalicu, stol po stol. ljudi ili nemaju živaca, ili nemaju interesa ili im ništa ne treba, pa eto samo tako gledaju. 
meni nikad ništa ne treba, pa doma idem sa punim vrečicama   :Grin:

----------


## Ancica

> ma ima super stvari, samo treba znati gledati i kopati. ja sam cak danas oko 11 nasla par stvarcica koje su dane na donaciju, znaci cijene 2-8 kuna! 
> 
> najradije bi sad poslikala sve sto sam kupila na rasprodaji

----------


## meda

> meda prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ma ima super stvari, samo treba znati gledati i kopati. ja sam cak danas oko 11 nasla par stvarcica koje su dane na donaciju, znaci cijene 2-8 kuna! 
> 
> najradije bi sad poslikala sve sto sam kupila na rasprodaji


sto je pjesnik htio reci?  :Grin:

----------


## Ancica

:Laughing:  

Htio je reci, i mislio je da je rekao al ocito nije   :Laughing:  da de uslikaj   :Grin:

----------


## tulipan32

Ma cure...super je bilo!! Doduse, dosla malo kasno ovaj puta (oko pola 11), ali opet nasla traper sosic, 2 majice i hlace!! :D Nasla bi sigurno i jos, ali jednostavno nisam imala vise vremena i morala sam ici (muz cekao sa djecom)! Inace, vec nekoliko puta i prodajem robicu preko rode i jako sam zadovoljna! Puno toga mi se proda, a i ono sto ostane ima i razlog zasto je ostalo ( ovaj puta su mi ostale neke malo debje stvari vise zimske), ali  vecinom drugi puta ode!! Sve mi je dobro ocuvano i vani kupljeno (nizozemska), tako da ja zbilja nemam sto reci....a i ja tamo uvjek nesta nadem...za svaku pohvalu!!!!  :Grin:

----------


## meda

> Htio je reci, i mislio je da je rekao al ocito nije   da de uslikaj


evo http://public.fotki.com/cocoscris/kupljeno-na-rodinoj/

nisam stavljala cijene, sve je doslo oko 300 kn, od toga najskuplje cipelice za frendcu nove 25 kn, iana traper jaknica za doriana 30 kn, coconut plava haljina za necakinju 40, i plava vjetrovka za necakinju 40 kn. sve ostalo 5-20 kn

gitara samo 2 kune, a to nam je najvazniji rekvizit u kuci jer dorian obozava gitare. ima strunu umjesto zica, to cemo zamijeniti, jer dorian stalno mase glavom da ne valja kad svira po njoj  :Laughing:

----------


## vida

Ja sam dosad bila tri puta i uvijek sam našla nešto zgodno i povoljno, uvijek kupila i nešto nepotrebno, uglavnom treba doći što ranije. Žao mi je što na slijedećima neću biti jer se vraćam na posao, a subote su radne  :Sad:  Muža ne želim ni zamišljati u onoj gužvi i još s malim

----------


## Ancica

meda, kak super stvari! hvala   :Heart:

----------


## Frida

Ja sam netjaka ponovila sa par krpica.

----------


## kljucic

Ja sam bila u subotu prvi puta. Došla sam oko pol 11 i bila je stravična gužva za blagajnu pa sam švrljala i prekapala sat i pol dok se stvar nije raščistila. U principu sam došla po maramu i autosjedalicu, ali sam na kraju kupila 1 trudničke traperice za 35 kn i benkice, bodiće, čarapice...sve skupa - puna vrećica za 99 kn!  :D 
A sve je to lijepa i uščuvana robica i iako sam mislila da sam došla prekasno, mislim da nemam potrebe dolazit ranije i stajat u redu čitavu vječnost. Meni paše i ovako.
Sve je bilo super, samo kad bi ljudi kod tog prekapanja malo pazili na robicu jer se događa da se otkine kartončić ili se raspare čarape, cipele pa čak i sašiveni komplet od više komada. Šteta, jer je uložen veliki trud za pripremanje robice, a poslije ostaje nered i neprodana robica.
Sve u svemu...BRAVO i dolazim i drugi put (ali ipak malo ranije  :Smile:  )!

----------


## anna24

Ja sam navratila na rasprodaju. To je bio prvi put. Gužva je bila katasrtofalna, ljudi se guraju, psuju, sve nagužvanu... No uprkos tome našla sam par stvarčica koje bi mi dobro došle, no kad sam vidjela red, ostavila sam stvari i izašla van, kupila nisam ništa. Samnom je bila moja mala mrvica kojoj se već spavalo i koja je počela cendrati, pa jednostavno nismo imale snage čekati. No idući put, malena ide kod bake, a ja u shoping. Inače ima stvarno super stvari, a jedino što ti treba je strpljenje i upornost. Želim si više sreće slijedeći put  :D

----------


## mama mita

*meda, Frida *  stvari su super!
dalise to kad organizira u Osijeku?
Zao mi je sto nismo blize Zg da dodjemo bar na jdnu - dvije rasprodaje!

----------


## Frida

mama mita, u Osijeku nema Rasprodaje, kopiram sa jednog drugog topica:




> organizacija rasprodaje je prilično kompleksna, na njoj se radi najmanje mjesec dana unaprijed, da bih ti dočarala dio citiram Ivakiku: 
> 
> Za jednu rasprodaju potrebno je 45-50 volontera tijekom tri dana. Prva dva su pripremna dana, kada robu zaprimamo od prodavatelja, oznacavamo je i sortiramo, a zatim dolazi subota i rasprodaja. Kada smo brojali volonterske sate za jednu rasprodaju dosli smo do fascinantnog broja od 500 sati, sto bi preracunato u «stvaran» novac iznosilo cca 12.500,00 kn (ako uzmete da je jedan sat cca 25 kn). 
> 
> 
> Nažalost, do sada u podružnicama nismo imali kapacitete za organizaciju rasprodaje.

----------

